# 17" aftermarket wheels



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

im looking at a set of 17" aftermarket wheels but not sure if the back spacing is right. its a 17 x 7 4 1/2 bs front and 17 x 8 4 1/2 bs for the rear. does this sound like it would work or not? thanks for your help.:agree


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Why the "I agree" smiley face? LOL


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

i screwed up on that!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

the BS is wrong and the width is not good either. At least 17X8 and close to 6.40 bs----------danfigg


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I was wondering abt the back space. I will prob stick with the 15" wheels when i get the money.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

1320 GTO said:


> i screwed up on that!


LOL Just messin' with ya


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats fine, i deserve it! LOL!


----------

